# Hyundai Elantra Or Honda Civic?



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Looking for a new car and basically have it narrowed down to these 2. To me, they are very similar in style, and they are in the same price range. Anyone have positives and/or negatives for each? I am leaning more toward the Hyundai because they have a lot of nice features, and the 10 year/100,000 mile warranty intrigues me.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

Mother in law had motor go bad on Hyundai Santa Fe at 50k. Good thing they have a good warranty. 

My wife drives an 04’ Honda Pilot with 200k and it’s still running like a champ. 

We are fans of Honda for cars.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I have a 2018 Hyundai Elantra that has been a perfect vehicle. Both are gonna be pretty similar as far as MPG, etc, but I have zero bad things to say about the Elantra. They were more affordable when I bought mine, but I would buy one again without hesitation.


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

My wife drives a 2013 Elantra and loves it. It has had zero issues in the 4 years she has had it. It’s up to about 130k miles


----------



## rtockstein (Mar 17, 2019)

I don't think the Honda Civic can be beat for longevity and reliability. I had a 2010 that had 225k on it with no issues. I treated it like a truck because I didn't have a truck. I ended up killing the engine by bottoming out the front end very very very hard driving too quickly on FS road. 

I've heard so many reports of people driving them to 300-400k that I wouldn't hesitate to buy another one if I were going to buy a car.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Civic.

Better resale value, ridiculously reliable and the new model looks awesome. You won’t need the 100k warranty.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Brisket nailed it! Resale value. Would you purchase stocks that were only going to give you 2% return of your investment? 


Looking at what the Gen 1 Cummins are selling for, I wish I still had mine.


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> Brisket nailed it! Resale value. Would you purchase stocks that were only going to give you 2% return of your investment?
> 
> Looking at what the Gen 1 Cummins are selling for, I wish I still had mine.


 Well, I see vehicles as depreciating assets, not investments. It's just some depreciate faster than others so I prefer those that depreciate at a slower rate.

But the world has gone mad and with a shortage in some vehicles combined with high demand, some have gone up in value this year it seems. It's not a great time to be in the market for a new truck.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

brisket said:


> But the world has gone mad and with a shortage in some vehicles combined with high demand, some have gone up in value this year it seems. It's not a great time to be in the market for a new truck.


You are absolutely correct. After owning my Ford Superduty for over 15 years, I sold it a month ago for $4,000 less than I paid 15 years ago. Not bad! The problem now is replacing it with another truck. Low inventory and sky high prices are the "normal" right now.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Oh! Cars have increased in value too, not just trucks. I could have bought a 2017 Honda Civic in the spring for 15k OTD. Now that same car is 17k-18k OTD


----------



## brisket (Mar 3, 2015)

Fowlmouth said:


> You are absolutely correct. After owning my Ford Superduty for over 15 years, I sold it a month ago for $4,000 less than I paid 15 years ago. Not bad! The problem now is replacing it with another truck. Low inventory and sky high prices are the "normal" right now.


Wow. That's crazy. Hopefully things will normalize next year and you can get what you want at a reasonable price.

I sold my camp trailer two weeks ago for $500 less than I paid for it 5 years prior. Strange market.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a friend that's a Manager at a dealership and he said all the lots around the valley are sitting on inventory and wont reduce the price's to sell what they have in current inventory. I'm glad I got my new Cummins last December now.


If you can do a cash buy, I know you'll be able to get a better deal. Not many can afford to part with 70K for a truck. I'm one of them.


----------

